# What breed?



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Anyone can tell me what kind of breed is on my photo?

Thanks so much.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fesign/3524707904/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those are white frillbacks.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*hi*

It looks like frillback to me ,..


----------

